# This is what I came home to.



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I had to go pick up prescriptions for Dad today and so we went out this morning about 10. I did a little shopping also while Dad had a donut and coffee. When we got home and I put the groceries away I went to see how my crew were doing. Somehow something must have scared ****** (I just can't get used to Powder). Both wings at the outer edge were covered in blood! I spotted it first on his legs. It must have bled enough to drip onto his legs. When his wing are folded you almost can't see it. It is completely dry now and he seems unaffected by it. He's active, playing and stepped up with no hesitation.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! Did you find out where it was coming from? It looks a mess bless his little heart.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like the very tip of his wings. I noticed that those areas have looked rather red from the day I brought him home. Almost as if they had clipped his little thumbs off. I don't know if that's the case but I have heard of people actually cutting into the skin of the wings to prevent them from ever flying. I have never looked into how exactly that is done having no desire to do it myself.


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so glad he seems to be OK. Sounds frightening!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my goodness!!!! it looks terrible...im glad to hear he is behaving normally....u must have had a heartattack when u came home and saw him like that!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I Did! I watched him for a while them gave him a shower. He didn't get into it but he did put up with it. He was just catching the edge of the spray but really got a good rinse. It was horrible to watch the water dripping off of him turn pink! Kind of reminded me of "Psycho". I was surprised how clean he got considering he didn't lift his wings.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats good....its pretty hard to look at the evidence lol....i know that from my exploits with Angus....u see the blood and go oh man!! once it goes its easier to "move on" lol....im so glad he is fine tho...geez i swear they are like children!!! can't take ur eyes off them for a minute!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no how you feel i felt bad for moonlight when she nicked her wing


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I just watched him hanging on the bars flapping away. Now I'm paranoid! He worries me!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sparkles does that as well she will hang with one foot and flap away


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That looks terrible, but at least he is ok now and his feathers aren't as red as they were.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Belle does the hang upside down and flap too 
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

After his shower ****** doesn't look so gruesome. You can also see the exact spot where the injury was. It was the same on both wings. I don't want to put him thru another shower today. Poor guy has been thru so much. Besides they are just baby feathers.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I to had that happen before.. and i found out it was them flapping at the bars and somehow they got injured... also some blood feathers got broken that way... it´s scary to see but good to know how and why....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate the fact that they clipped him before they allowed me to have him. There is much less chance that he could get feathers stuck in the wire mesh I have on the aviary than in a little cage.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

some people just never learn


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he does look alot better...and i know what u mean about worrying...its like they know there is something up so they do everything in their power to add more lol....at least he will eventually moult out those feathers with his other ones he needs to get rid of...and it will all just be a memory


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i hope so but it sure looks like they may actually have clipped his wing when they were trying to clip his feathers...at least i pray to god no one would actually do that to a bird on purpose.

Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think were going to the vet tomorrow! I don't like the way his eyes look! Feather loss around the eye can be an indicator of a nasal infection. They also seems swollen around the edges.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh no those eyes do look yucky!!! u need to have words with him and tell him no more dramas!!! i hope it all goes ok...poor little fella


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I do too! Now I can't sleep!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Poor little fellow, he looks like he's in pain. Hope everything goes well at the vet, and he'll be good as new soon.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I got about 4 hours of sleep last night. Whiteys eyes are not nearly as red or swollen looking but I called the Vet this am anyway and have an appointment in about an hour. The feather loss around the eyes just isn't normal. There are two possibilities one of which I prefer not to even consider at this point. He is still active, playing and preening so whatever it is I'm hoping it's in the early stages. Or better yet just my overactive imagination. Maybe his eyes were just red from the shower. He did also have something (looked like little feathers caked together) poking him in one of his eyes. I got it out with a moist Q-tip. I hope the trip to the vet isn't a traumatic one. I have put a piece of plastic wrap under the perch where ****** will stand in the hopes of catching a fresh sample on the way over. I bagged the spot where ****** bled on the paper towel day before yesterday when he hurt his wings. His poop looks perfectly normal so I have hope that there's nothing wrong with ****** that can't be fixed by the vet telling me to chill out.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The best of luck!  His eyes do look a bit unusual, but hopefully it isn't anything to serious! Keep us updated!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The Vet says ****** is fine. Good weight he says. He says the skin around his eyes looks fine. I had him test a stool sample just to check it out and it was negative. "Nothin' going on there. It only cost $78 so I figure it's a small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh fantastic sue!!! im so glad he is fine...definately a small price to pay for peace of mind!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i think we all would go to the extent sue did for our fids


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

That happened to a bird i was taking care of. The cage she was in turned out to be unsafe, there was a couple small wires sticking out and her wing bled in same spots as your cockatiel. she was moving around and happen to hit them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

****** looks 100% better today.






















He looks even better a little fuzzy!


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Really glad to hear and see, that he is better.*


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

That would give you such a fright hope he`s o.k. now.

gforce


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I swear the worst part (besides imagining what it could be) was watching the way the vet handled him. I'm sure they know what they're doing but ****** has come a long way. He doesn't bite. he allows handling so I saw no reason for the vet to reach in with a towel grab him and stick a finger under his beak to immobilize him. He had his little tongue sticking out almost as if his air supply was being cut off. I just thought he could have been handled more gently. He claimed that birds like this (WF Lutino) often have attitude problems.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am so glad she is so much better makes me feel good to see her happy


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh he looks so much better!!! seems like the vet should have asked what kind of behaviour the bird had before assuming he was going to get bitten


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

seems like if my bird was looking like that with his tongue hanging out the vet likely might have just the same condition...but thats just me and i don't play well with others especially when the vet is supposed to be helping...i would not have been impressed 

Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wasn't! He has been a good vet to my other animals and he is listed as one of only 2 recommended Avian Vets In my area. I'm glad my little boy is back to his old self. Doesn't seem to hold it against me! Although if he sees that vet again I bet he WILL have an attitude problem.


----------

